# Keeping natives and snakeheads



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so I live in Canada but you guys should be able to help me anyways. I was just wondering where I would go (that isnt online) where I could speak to a living person and get detailed information on local regulations regarding the keeping of native fish as well as some exotics which are restricted in some regions, such as some species of gobies, and snakeheads.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd call your wilderness guard person. (I don't know what they're called in Canada! ) Here, as I'm sure you know, they're called Park rangers and they work for the DNR. (Department of Natural Resources)

Just out of curiosity, has Canada ever been in a war and does it have the curse of the French or the regality of the English?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> I'd call your wilderness guard person. (I don't know what they're called in Canada! ) Here, as I'm sure you know, they're called Park rangers and they work for the DNR. (Department of Natural Resources)
> 
> Just out of curiosity, has Canada ever been in a war and does it have the curse of the French or the regality of the English?


Canada sent people to fight in WWII...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

snakeheads are garbage and get into local watersheds and wreak havoc. Read up on them. They have been set free in the D.C. area of the country. If you keep 'em, don't let them loose. http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/aquatics/snakehead.shtml http://fishing.about.com/cs/fishfactsinfo/a/aa092703a.htm http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/fishnews/a/killersnakehead.htm http://factsanddetails.com/china.php?itemid=1034&catid=5&subcatid=29


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"Canada sent people to fight in WWII..." Did they? Must have forgot... I'm assuming they don't have France's horrid military? (They've only won against themselves! Mostly.... Here come the angry examples... )

Snakeheads = evil... They too were on River Monsters... Google it for awesomeness!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

You should never let any animal loose after you've had it in a tank... 

I'm hoping the comment about the war/Canada thing was a joke seeing as we've been involved in almost every war the US has been in (actualy in the case of the world wars we were involved before the Americans were). Not to mention a war against the states in 1812...

As for the French/English thing Im not entirely sure what you were trying to ask

 I've actualy seen the episode your talking about and he said only the giant variation could be really dangerous to humans and I wouldn't keep them anyways.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I understand that they're cool looking and everything, but you'd be doing everyone a favor if instead of keeping one for a pet, you went out and caught a bunch and chopped them up into dog food or something. They're horribly invasive and keeping one as a pet isn't really the best message to send people about them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Forget the French English thing... That was pretty bad. I'm seriously wondering why I don't know anything about your military! I'm asking my AP human geography teacher tomorrow!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Were good fighters but we don't fund our military terribly well so it isn't one of the things were known for. Also in not terribly surprised you don't know much, in my experience knowledge of Canadians seems to be a somewhat rare thing among Americans.

Im interested in the snakehead because of how beautiful it is. I'm also relatively sure they can't survive our winters. Though that said I would much prefer to get a fish that looks like a northern pike but doesn't grow to such unmanageable proportions. Sadly I don't know of anything that fits that description


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I must add it seems we only go to war when other retards start them.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> I must add it seems we only go to war when other retards start them.


I like, I really do.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I didn't know you are Canadian blue... Yeah he's right too, canadians only really go to war when we have to


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, somebody has to start them, and if you guys won't step up, then....

Look for Crenicichla sp. Pike Cichlids. They'd make a pretty good snakehead replacement.

Real snakeheads would very likely survive a canadian winter. They can survive almost anything.

"Human Geography?" Is that what they're calling Social Studies these days?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> Well, somebody has to start them, and if you guys won't step up, then....



Ha


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Depending who you talk to Canadians helped/ did burn down the White House at one point, cuz we burnt down something of theirs lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

snakeheads are either an mean ugly brown fish with lots of big teeth, or an mean ugly green fish with lots of big teeth. If thats your idea of pretty, I might be able to get you some internet dates. 

Pike cichlids are prettier, and dwarf pikes are reasonable sized. You can feed them guppy fry if you like to watch fish eat fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Thee are numerous species of snakeheads, and a few of them really are quite pretty, with lots of bright red and gold on them, but they're all as mean and nasty as a fish can be.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I LOVE NORTHERNS!!!! I was fishing once, and there was an 18 pike sitting near the bottom of the pier I was on (18 feet deep). It wouldn't bite... It eventually swam up to the top of the water and turned on it's side. It was the most beutiful fish I've ever seen. The pattern was spectacular and I can't even describe it... I've seen it a few times att that pier... Maybe, if I ever catch it, (Which I would almost hate to do...  ) I'll bring it to the Shedd! (Somehow ) their four foot pike died... :rip:. 


TOS, it's not Social Studies, it's the study of how different plaes interact. I agree with you though, they have weird names for everything. My Reading/Writing or La/Lit class is called "Written and Oral Communications". Wow...

I think we as Americans should know more about our neighbors (Cuba, Mexico, Haiti, Canada, etc.) Maybe if our ignorance of the world would move...


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Corwin said:


> I didn't know you are Canadian blue... Yeah he's right too, canadians only really go to war when we have to


Of course, haven't you noticed the fish I keep? Most of them are illegal in the states.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Americans are incredible ignorant of Canada. I can name 50 states with postal codes and capitals, but only about 3 provinces. We think Canada favors global warming in the hopes of becoming habitable.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

well were already habitable... If your man enough .

http://www.google.ca/m/search?site=images&source=mog&hl=en&gl=ca&client=safari&q=snakehead fish#i=1 I don't see how anyone could call that fish ugly. Though its a bit large for an aquarium


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"We think Canada favors global warming in the hopes of becoming habitable."

I've never heard that, and I've heard many country stereotypes...

Corwin, I really only think the second picture helps your cause. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Snake Heads, but a shriveled one is pretty ugly...


Just wondering in my semi-asleepness, is it possible for Asian Carp to nvade the Great Lakes from Canada? I'd assume so, as long as the rivers don't freeze through in the winter... We're surrounded... AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ok thats pretty, like a giant julie. Not like this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...age=1&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0&tx=143&ty=58


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We just figured Sarah Palin shared the latitude's attitude with y'all.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ha!
Yes, it is like a gigantic mutant Julidochromis. Very nice.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm told there are some aquarium appropriate snake heads (probably the equilateral of dwarf pike cichlids), even some decent-looking ones. But since customs can't be expected to tell the difference, we'll never see them here.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if im not mistaken thats the giant snakehead right? (the one that corwin posted) it is beautiful but thats the dangerous one from river monsters capable of reaching four feet. if you like northern pikes check this bad boy out i caught it this summer with my bare hands. when it grabbed onto my blue gil i was realing in and wouldn't let go i got him right up next to the boat and grabbed him out of the water.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

That is a pretty pike,  but hes not terribly big by what I've seen... Maybee they get bigger up here. When I get home I'll post the picture I have of the one my girlfriend caught a couple years ago


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> That is a pretty pike,  but hes not terribly big by what I've seen... Maybee they get bigger up here. When I get home I'll post the picture I have of the one my girlfriend caught a couple years ago


no not terribly big they have the potential to reach i think upwards of 4 feet. this guy was only 2 feet and pretty skinny. but you cant ask to catch a bigger fish with your bare hands lol.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Pike evidently have a habit of catching your caught fish...I've seen some very large ones cruising the waters in the Lac du Flambeu watershed. I mean 4 1/2 foot plus fish... Records are more than six feet if I'm not mistaken... Wow.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah pike can get absolutely huge, and strike as a responce to movement, which is why you will sometimes have them hit things youve caught when your fighting it in.

That is impressive that you caught it with your bare hands though 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=476&pictureid=3815 the angle makes it look a bit smaller than it was. Ill probably be going for the really big ones this year.

I actualy like the brown snakeheads as well, and the pike chiclids look interesting, though I dont know how I feel about them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Before all of you yell about how she's carrying the fish, that's how you're supposed to carry pike. Would it be better with more than one finger???


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

uh oh, I heard a Sarah Palin comment from some one who doesn't know her very well.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

uh oh , I heard a Sarah Palin comment from someone who doesn't know her very well.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Uh oh, double post!

All that we've seen of her is her saying stupid things and contradicting herself and her friend John! Stupid! That is professionally!... Personally, she may be brilliant! (Please don't ban me...)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, just that 'drill, baby drill' isn't afraid of a few degrees higher.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm afraid in regards to the meaning of that...


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

in attempt to end the argument. Americans are ignorant but at the same time other countries telling us that we are ignorant and in general just being dicks to us doesnt help. Thats like someone making fun a fat person then that fat person eats because its their crutch.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

There is just something about Canada, IDK what. I've wanted to go there for a long time. Its about 5 hours away too, but I've never been there XD. Been to Mexico over a half-dozen times though.... I visited the BWCA for 4 days for a college class so I've been really damn close to the boarder. You guys all have nice fish. That trip was the last time I went fishing, and was my first time in a long time. It was lots of fun though, 8 people, 4 boats, and a ridiculous amount of gear. I love boating, but never really been into fishing. Took a %&#* of photography up there though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Canadians know about us, i think because of our TV. The whole world see the US through CSI and Desperate Housewives. But instead of a having a distorted view, Americans really know nothing. The last time Canada is mentioned in our history classes is likely the French and Indian war. You should threaten to nuke us, then we'd notice you.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Lol that would be the bad kind of notice 

Did you know that Canada supplies America with much of it's electricity?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i think canadians are smart that is why no one is ever trying to start anything with them. they dont need a strong military because no ones is plotting terrorist attacks against them lol although it is nice to have the security of being able to defend your country if you have to that being said i do think they do have a strong enough military to fight off most countrys besides USA, China, Russia, and Korea. I think Russia being used to the cold would be the only ones to even attempt a canadian invasion ahaha but then we would have to step in and take care of a little business.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the BBQ sauce in Canadian McDonalds restaurants. ( you know, for the McNuggets? )

It is vastly superior to the sauce found in our own stores. I don't know exactly why, but I love it. I used to get bagfuls of the stuff every time I'd go up there and bring it back home.

Their two-dollar coins are cool, too. Too bad everything costs two bucks, though, like a can of coke, a newspaper, whatever.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Lol

We have lots of big friends for when we need help


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I read a bad political joke a while ago. It's something like this:

"Canada isn't even a country. It's just a group of people who cant decide whether they're French or English.* The only reason it hasn't been taken over by Russia yet is that the U.S. is it's closest neighbor."

* I don't believe or agree with the first part. You guys have an awesome culture up there; you're also very friendly and have strong communities. (Or so says all popular culture references and the Olympics...)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Canada is supposed to be cleaner than here. I remember they shoot movies and have to go around putting graffiti and trash to mimic the USA.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

much like every large country (and every country in general most likely) it really depends on where you go. I live in Winnipeg and were known for being friendly (people in Toronto however are not ) but we also have litter. Good way to go about stories about foreign places is this: take everything with a grain of salt, if a story says everything in a place is completely one way or another its probably wrong, the truth is usualy somewhere in the middle.

oh and yes there is some tension between english and french in this country, but its mostly due to the french being afraid of their culture dissapearing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Then they should have stayed in France.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's about the most I know about Canada. Most of the French Quebecois want to for their own country.

TOS = Funny


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol yeah they do, though canada cant afford to let them go as it would mean our country would get split right up the one side (we have a bunch of provinces to the east of Quebec that wouldnt be connected to Canada major anymore)

 they actualy have a pretty different culture from the France French... their languages arent even the same anymore.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO, its impressive you've stayed one country for so long. People expected the US to break into pieces and we mostly speak the same language.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Snowing here now. Really coming down. Covered the cars in half an hour. Now laugh at us for shutting down over 1".


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

emc7 said:


> IMO, its impressive you've stayed one country for so long. People expected the US to break into pieces and we mostly speak the same language.


Hey, never say never; the red/blue split is getting worse every day.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

The states is under a lot of economic and political stress as well, its surprising both countries have lasted.  Historicaly big empires dont make it too long (except for rome, and a handfull of others) though I guess technology helps a lot with that.

haha yeah where I am we prety much never shut down, the only time I can think of Winnipeg shutting down was a few years back when it was snowing so hard you couldnt see much past a couple of meters away, and it had already dropped like 3+ feet of snow. Hehehe I still went to school (though prety much no one else was there and I wound up leaving), and I can remember walking down the middle of a residential street and seeing one of the busses turned sideways and abandoned . That was a fun day, kinda wish it would snow again like that.

Not all of Canada is like that though, in BC they prety much dont get snow so when it comes down at all everyone freaks out. I remember a number of years ago I was out there for christmas and they got like 2 inches of snow, the province promptly panicked and shut down lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We ended up with about 6-8". We'll just sit home and wait for it to melt.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

The Northern US laughs at you too about your inability to deal with a bit of snow. 2 feet here and we slow down for about 2 days, but don't shut down.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have friends in North Carolina. There was ice on the grass one night, and school was canceled for two days. Wow...


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol nice, if they did that here we wouldnt have a school year lol I should post some pictures of our winter


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Interesting fact. Detriot's airport alone has more snowplows than all of Atlanta.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"Detriot's airport alone has more snowplows than all of Atlanta."

Whoa!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

And yet, every time I go to Atlanta in winter, I somehow manage to get stuck right behind one. Just my luck.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol its because they have a whole system that watches for you and when you arive they immediately start sending them out in your direction.


----------

